# Cashing a cheque in US Dollars



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Any advice on where to cash a cheque that is made out in US Dollars?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

From which bank is it ?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Helios said:


> From which bank is it ?


It's issued in the US from Citibank.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

As far as I know, UAE banks wont cash a cheque issued by a bank outside UAE, I'm not sure but if you have an account you might be able to deposit it and it will be paid in dirhams, the ebst way is to call your bank or call directly Citibank and ask them.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Helios said:


> As far as I know, UAE banks wont cash a cheque issued by a bank outside UAE, I'm not sure but if you have an account you might be able to deposit it and it will be paid in dirhams, the ebst way is to call your bank or call directly Citibank and ask them.


Thanks mate


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a left field thought and probably find the exchange rate would be crap, but have you tried the money exchange places .... Western Union and the like ?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Just a left field thought and probably find the exchange rate would be crap, but have you tried the money exchange places .... Western Union and the like ?


Yeah tried one and they didn't take cheques.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you checked with currency exchanges? they may buy it from you and retain a (hefty) commission.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

duh never mind - didnt see the previous post


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> duh never mind - didnt see the previous post


thanks Izzy . Long time no see by the way. How you been?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

long time indeed!! all good my side of things, thanks!!  I saw u the other day at Carrefour with your wifey and boy, but I was running around (late as usual!) so couldn't stop to say hi... btw he's sooooo cute!! hope things are ok with you guys too!?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

May seem like a dumb answer, but have you called citibank here in the uae?


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

With one of my US banks, I'm able to scan both sides of the check and have it deposited electronically. Maybe this is an option and then you can just transfer the money to yourself.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Jynxgirl,
Not a dumb question. That is on my list of things to try. 
cheers
Mark


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> long time indeed!! all good my side of things, thanks!!  I saw u the other day at Carrefour with your wifey and boy, but I was running around (late as usual!) so couldn't stop to say hi... btw he's sooooo cute!! hope things are ok with you guys too!?


hey Izzy. All good here. Now working in Abu Dhabi, so commuting every day. Better than no job at all. 
He is a bit of a cutey....takes after his mother lol.
She's back in Australia now, so it's just me and him for a few months :clap2:


----------

